# Monofilament Line Weights



## xlr8 (Oct 11, 2007)

My son and I will be in the Pensacola area during early June to fish primarily for specs and redfish using 7' heavy spinning rods with 4000 series spinning reels along Santa Rosa Sound shoreline. We will be using a variety of artificial lures from 1/4 oz. jigs with soft plastics to larger top water lures approaching 1 oz. in weight. 



Question: since I haven't had any experience with braided lines, given our fishing situation, what would be the optimum monofilament line size for our use? Right now, I'm thinking either 10# or 12# test for our use, but would consider anything in the 8# to 14# test range.



Any other suggestions or thoughts for two saltwater newbies?



Thanks!!!

:usaflag


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I would use 8.


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

8for sure !..... Good luck :moon


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

8 or 10lb sufix.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Def use suffix. I love that line. You can get away with a larger test and not sacrifice line capacity.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Better watch out slinging that heavy of a topwater with 8 pound test. If you don't do everything right you will be watching some lures disappear over the horizon.I imagine that whatever reels you bought came with spare spools. You might spool one with 8 and the spare spool with some twelve. You really should try some braid though on one of your spare spools. Once you start using braid you will never go back to monofilament.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I hate braid for inshore fishing, but alot of people love it. I wouldn't go higher than 8lb mono for trout fishing. I throw topwater alot and don't sling them off.


----------



## xlr8 (Oct 11, 2007)

If I did want to try some braid for spinning reels, what are some braid recommendations for this application?



Thanks!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Trust me, DO NOT USE POWER PRO. Isnt that right Eric? Ive had some major problems with it. Spiderwire ultra cast is the way to go. 

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I do like the new invisicast braid from spiderwire. My favorite line though is Berkeley Fireline. Technically it is not a braid but a fused superline. It really lays on the spool beautifully. And you can get it all the way down to two pound test. I haven't tried the two yet but I have been using the four pound test for years. It is amazing line. The four pound breaks at eight pounds and has the diameter ofone pound mono. For your first braid I wouldn't necessarily start with this light of a braid. I have been using some of the spiderwire invisicast in the eight pound size and it is really good stuff. I am sure the actual breaking test of the spiderwire should be twice its listed weight.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

I would stick with 8 to 12 lb line, but I would consider bringing a variety of jigs at different weights. Consider wind and current and how fast you want to be on the bottom when you out there. 

Carolina rigs work well here also when fished with live bait.

Also consider using a popping cork, if your going be around any boat docks or piers. If your fishing for reds, think bass fishing.

One thing about fishing here is that thereare 1,000's of different ways to do it. 

Good luck, keep tight lines.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Go with the Spiderwire Ultracast in 10-15 like Eric said. 

Unless you enjoy the good fish breakinig you off...in that case go with the 8 lb mono.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Am I the only one still using Ande? I have lots of spare spools, but have always used Ande. Sounds like I am missing the boat and should be using suffix and/or Ultracast! I guess less line memory and more distance are the obvious advantages of these over Ande?

Do ya'll use braid in some conditions and mono in others - or strictly braid?

Is there any disadvantage to Ultracast Invisi-Braid rather than Ultra-cast (other than cost)? It seems that less visable would be better unless there are disadvantages.

One more question. Do you use a backing to compensate for the smaller line diameter?

Sorry about all the questions. Maybe ya'll can get me into themodern world of line if Ande is becoming a relic. Thanks for any comments!


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Ihave a spool of Ultracast 20 lb in low vis green. If I put this on a Penn 4400ss w/ a Ugly Stick Intercoastal , am I in the ball park for successful Redfish/Trout outfit? Thanks for all the great info.. Half Hitch in Destin thanks you also... My wife does not thank you...(too much time reading PCFF and too much money spent at the tackle shop)


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Tippin Slow (3/28/2008)*Ihave a spool of Ultracast 20 lb in low vis green. If I put this on a Penn 4400ss w/ a Ugly Stick Intercoastal , am I in the ball park for successful Redfish/Trout outfit? Thanks for all the great info.. Half Hitch in Destin thanks you also... My wife does not thank you...(too much time reading PCFF and too much money spent at the tackle shop)


Yep! You should be ready to go. Remember to use a 15 to 20lb flourocarbon leader. those 440ssg reels are perfect for trout/reds.

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Eric and Brant. Great info as always!


----------

